# Mixing pearl in the paint?



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

this is the stuff i wanna try
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110458494836 and
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110839660317


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't you carry that shit in clear ? Or do you mix it in the paint cause the one I have see is in liquid form but that's only for paint ?


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes you can put it in the clear. i tried that but the pearl did not come out even, it looked foggy.
thats why i wanted to know if anyone tried it in the basecoat


----------



## jonahcassidy (Feb 28, 2007)

wont work very good, pearls always go in a mid coat, and dont paint it by panel you gotta run the whole side


----------



## jonahcassidy (Feb 28, 2007)

you can put it in base but it takes alot more and doesnt give the same effect


----------



## juiced duece (Sep 29, 2001)

pearls in black base always come out looking really good.imo, but lighter bases like white will just eat the pearl you wont even be able to see it if mixed with the base itself


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

CADI KID said:


> Yes you can put it in the clear. i tried that but the pearl did not come out even, it looked foggy.
> thats why i wanted to know if anyone tried it in the basecoat


I've fucked up pearls by adding too much in the clear. I found it doesn't fog up if you do more coats with less pearl.


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Ese Caqui said:


> I've fucked up pearls by adding too much in the clear. I found it doesn't fog up if you do more coats with less pearl.


Yea homie your rite,i added to much pearl to the clear. My paint shop told me the same thing and also that clear sucks for shooting pearl. The clear doesn't let the pearl flow rite and it doesn't extend out evenly. I got some mid coat clear now to mix with pearl.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

almost any stock red , blue , green or other colors that look metalic or pearly have some pearl in the base with the exception of silver. 
whenever you put a pearl over a solid color you will change the base color due to the side cast , or flop that the pearl has . 

for instance if you put gold pearl over white it will give the white a grey flop. if you use a purple pearl over white u will get a green flop.


so u can do both depending on what result you are trying to achive


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^ I know the shade of the color will change when i add pearl to base coat. But what I i want to know is, will it still have the same effect as doing it in a three stage?
And its a blue base coat that i might try and add more blue pearls


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ARE U GUYS DUMPING ON THE PEARLS? I HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING FOG ON ME CAUSE OF TO MUCH PEARLS, AND I ALWAYS USE CLEAR TO SHOOT PEARLS UNLESS THE CUSTOMER BRINGS ME INTERCLEARCOAT. WHAT U HAVE TO DO IS MIST THE PEARL BECAUSE THAT SHIT WILL LOOK CRAPPY IF U SHOOT IT TO HEAVY, IT'LL LOOK ALL UNEVEN N TIGER EFFECT, OH YEAH AND DONT HAVE UR GUN TO CLOSE TO WHAT EVER UR SHOOTING, IT WILL HAVE TO BE LIKE FROM 10 INCHES TO 16 INCHES AWAY, N HAVE UR FAN ON THE GUN OPEN ALL THE WAY. I HAVE ALSO SHOT BLUE PEARL AND PURPLE OVER WHITE, WHITE TURNS INTO MORE CREAMY COLOR BUT U CAN SEE THE BLUE PEARL WHEN SUN HITS, SAME THING FOR THE PURPLE.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

IF U MIX IT IN THE PAINT IT WILL HAVE ABOUT HALF THE EFFECT, IN MY OPINION IS BETTER IN THE CLEAR CAUSE IT WILL GIVE IT MORE DEPTH AND ALSO PEARL LANDS DIFFERENT THEN WHEN U USE INTERCLEARCOAT(MIDCLEAR). IN SANTA BARBARA WE DONT HAVE ANY BODY SELLING MID COAT SO U CAN HAVE PAINT SHOPS GIVE U PAINT WITH NO COLOR(BASE COAT WITH NO TONER) WORKS THE SAME AS MID COAT BUT JUST LIKE MID COAT IT WONK GIVE U AS MUCH DEPTH AS THE CLEAR , JUST MY OPINION, BEEN MESSING WITH PEARLS SINCE I WAS A KID


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^cool thanks for the info homie,im going to mix the pearl in the mid coat this time and like *Ese Caqui* said use less pearl but with more coats.And how you said to keep the gun about a foot away.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

IF U HAVE ANY MORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO ASK THATS WHY WERE ALL HERE! GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> ARE U GUYS DUMPING ON THE PEARLS? I HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING FOG ON ME CAUSE OF TO MUCH PEARLS, AND I ALWAYS USE CLEAR TO SHOOT PEARLS UNLESS THE CUSTOMER BRINGS ME INTERCLEARCOAT. WHAT U HAVE TO DO IS MIST THE PEARL BECAUSE THAT SHIT WILL LOOK CRAPPY IF U SHOOT IT TO HEAVY, IT'LL LOOK ALL UNEVEN N TIGER EFFECT, OH YEAH AND DONT HAVE UR GUN TO CLOSE TO WHAT EVER UR SHOOTING, IT WILL HAVE TO BE LIKE FROM 10 INCHES TO 16 INCHES AWAY, N HAVE UR FAN ON THE GUN OPEN ALL THE WAY. I HAVE ALSO SHOT BLUE PEARL AND PURPLE OVER WHITE, WHITE TURNS INTO MORE CREAMY COLOR BUT U CAN SEE THE BLUE PEARL WHEN SUN HITS, SAME THING FOR THE PURPLE.


That must be another thing I did homie is do heavy coats vs mist it at first. I've fucked up 2 times where its foggy and now I do 3 light misted coats vs 1 or 2 heavy coats with a shit load of pearl


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ONCE U GET THE HANG OF THE PEARLS THE CANDIES SHOULD BE NO SWEAT FOR U, NOTHING TO IT!!!!:yes:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Personally I find pearls way harder to shoot than kandys. I can shoot kandy with my eyes closed, but I dunno, for some reason I have a hard time actually seeing the pearl as I shoot it.


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Personally I find pearls way harder to shoot than kandys. I can shoot kandy with my eyes closed, but I dunno, for some reason I have a hard time actually seeing the pearl as I shoot it.


X2
but im pretty sure i mixed to much pearl into my clear(50 grams),And then i put wet coats.
gona use half the pearl this time and mist it on like how *E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said*


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

spray your pearl with intercoat clear,best way of doing it, fan wide open and more than a foot away for sure. 
if you put the pearl in the Base, its gonna change the color of the base and you WILL not get the effect of pearl your looking for. reason for pearl over the base is to give the paint a ghost look effect of the pearl,

for all we know, these can be the same blues, just one has a shitload of pearl 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hoss805 said:


> spray your pearl with intercoat clear,best way of doing it, fan wide open and more than a foot away for sure.
> if you put the pearl in the Base, its gonna change the color of the base and you WILL not get the effect of pearl your looking for. reason for pearl over the base is to give the paint a ghost look effect of the pearl,
> 
> for all we know, these can be the same blues, just one has a shitload of pearl
> ...


on this topic, what effect does a pearl have over the same color base? aka blue over blue, red over red...etc


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

it gives off a glow effect to it, glows like picture of porshe where sun hits it.(flops,shifts,ect....)


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

blue pearl under candy blue and blue base coat. i didnt want to use silver, every one does that, customer wanted it to look like pepsi can!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Hoss805 said:


> spray your pearl with intercoat clear,best way of doing it, fan wide open and more than a foot away for sure.
> if you put the pearl in the Base, its gonna change the color of the base and you WILL not get the effect of pearl your looking for. reason for pearl over the base is to give the paint a ghost look effect of the pearl,
> 
> for all we know, these can be the same blues, just one has a shitload of pearl
> ...


that Porsche looks tight!gots a blue glow to it...thats what im going for



E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> blue pearl under candy blue and blue base coat. _*i didnt want to use silver, every one does that*_, customer wanted it to look like pepsi can!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

CADI KID said:


> that Porsche looks tight!gots a blue glow to it...thats what im going for


go look at the Porshe color codes...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

That's crazy I have never had that problem of putting to much pearl in my clear


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Double post


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

juiced duece said:


> pearls in black base always come out looking really good.imo, but lighter bases like white will just eat the pearl you wont even be able to see it if mixed with the base itself


 Yeah I did a bike white with violet pearl.. Mixed the pearl and a litle micro silver flake with the white and it just came out white.. After a little wet sanding you could see a little pearl and a flake here and there.. But I ended up putting pearl in the clear to get the effect i really wated


----------



## phillphill69 (Sep 2, 2007)

where can we find Porsche color codes? That's the exact look i'm looking for too.


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

phillphill69 said:


> where can we find Porsche color codes? That's the exact look i'm looking for too.


I dought thats a factory Porsch color.
But any paint supply shop should have a color book for Porsch.


----------

